# الأنوثة حينما يمسحها الروح القدس



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

​[FONT=&quot]
يُخطأ كل من يحتقر الأنوثة أو يحصرها في الاتجاه الذي يخص الجسد من جهة انزالها لشهوة ميل القلب الخفي حسب دنس السقوط الذي مرر حياة الإنسان حتى أن كل شيء بدى له مقلوباً، لذلك دعونا اليوم يا إخوتي ندخل بعمق سرّ التقوى لمفهوم الأنوثة الحقيقية التي للمرأة المقدسة في الرب، والتي لها دور فعال في كنيسة الله بسرّ عجيب عميق لا يدركه سوى الحكماء الذي اتخذوا طريق التقوى منهجاً لهم:[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot][ رأس الحكمة مخافة الرب، فطنة جيدة لكل عامليها ] (مزمور 111: 10)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][ بدء الحكمة مخافة الرب، ومعرفة القدوس فهم ] (أمثال 9: 10)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][ راس الحكمة مخافة الله، أنها تولدت في الرحم مع المؤمنين، وجعلت عشها بين الناس مدى الدهر، وستُسلِّم نفسها إلى ذُريتهم ] (سيراخ 1: 16)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][ وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى، الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم، اومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد ] (1تيموثاوس 3: 16)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][ بولس عبد الله ورسول يسوع المسيح لأجل ايمان مختاري الله ومعرفة الحق الذي هو حسب التقوى ] (تيموثاوس 1: 1)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][ كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة، اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة ] (2بطرس 1: 3و 4)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=&quot]نشكر الله الحي الذي عرفنا على شخصية عذراء الدهور القديسة مريم الدائمة البتولية [ الذي دخل (سكن - ودخل المقصود بها أنها ظلت عذراء والإشارة هنا لدخول وخروج الرب والباب مغلق أي أنها دائمة البتولية) فيها مولاها وهي في صيانه إلهيه ]، لكي يبقيها مثالاً للمرأة ويظهر قوة الأنوثة المقدسة حينما يمسحها روح الله ويُظهر طاعتها في البرّ، فمن خلال حوار العذراء القديسة مريم مع الملاك واستسلامها بطاعة منقطعة النظير بهدوء وطاعة [ أنا أمة الرب - ليكن لي كقولك ]، نتعرف على الأنوثة الحقيقية في هدوءها وقوة طاعتها لله الحي...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أرجوكم يا إخوتي تعمقوا قليلاً في شخصية العذراء القديسة مريم، واعرفوا سمو دعوتكم يا بنات الله الأحباء، لأن أنوثتكم لم تُعطى لكم جزافاً، ووجودكم في جسد المسيح الحي لم يكن اعتباطاً، لأنكم تمثلون النفس العذراء التي تتقدم لتستقبل النعمة من يد مخلصها الصالح لتكتسي بالبرّ وتحيا عمق الأنوثة في طهارة عظيمة وفي تقديس دائم، حتى للمتزوجات في سرّ الحب ورباط الروح القدس...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فالمرأة حينما تتقدس بقبولها دعوة الله لها وتتلقف النعمة، تبرُز في الكنيسة قوة انوثتها التي قصد الله أن يُميزها بها كإكليل مجد يلمع فوق رأسها، لأننا عرفنا المرأة في الكتاب المقدس ومن خلال قديسات الكنيسة، أنها مُميزة في قبولها لدعوة الله بطاعة وخجل ووداعة وهدوء أنثوي عجيب واتضاع عظيم يُبكت أعظم الرجال شئناً بل وأعظم القديسين قداسة، فانظروا لأنوثتكم في عذراء الدهور، واعلموا من أنتم وحققوا أنوثتكم في سرّ التقوى ومحبة الله الصادقة في طاعة الإيمان.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فالمرأة حينما يأتيها صوت الله في كلمته، تتأمل فيها بقلبها بكل مشاعرها وأحاسيسها التي تتميز بها، وأن وثقت في كلمة الله، تُصبح كلمته بالنسبة لها، كنز إلهي يتحول في داخلها لزرع يُنبت فيها حياة الله، لأنها تقبل في داخلها تقدمة الله، لأن الله بشخصه هو الذي يُقدم نعمته مجاناً لها ويمنحها سرّ الإيمان لو قبلت صوته...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]والمرأة في حين استسلامها لعمل الله بجديه، نجد أنها ترتفع فوق الأعمال الصبيانية، وإيمانها لا تعتريه السخافة، وعبادتها لا تشوبه الميوعة، لأن المرأة معروفة بطبيعة الأمومة وشعلتها التي تسكنها حسب الغريزة التي غرسها الله فيها، فهي تتجه بكل مشاعرها نحو خالقها فتبذل بذلاً منقطع النظير، ولكي تتأكدوا من هذا أنظروا لكل أم كيف ممكن لها أن تعطي حياتها ووقتها لطفلها بدون تردد وبدون أدنى تفكير، ونراها تحمله بلطف في وسخه وبريحته المقززة وتحممه وتنظفه في حين أن الرجل لا يحتمل هذا أو يقبله، إلا في إطار ابوته فقط، لأن حنان المرأة يفوق حنان الرجل من نحو الأبناء، وكلاهما يكملون بعضهما البعض، لأن لكل واحد غريزة في داخله حسب عطية الله ليكونوا معاً كاملين في انسجام عجيب، لو استلمه الروح القدس يصيران قوة تشع نور الله ومجده، ولا يستهان بهما أبداً...[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]أيتها المرأة السعيدة التي تقبلت دعوة الله لها، وايتها الفتاة الحلوة التي تقدست في طاعة الله بطهارة الروح القدس الذي يعمل في داخلها، أنتِ أيقونة الله المقدسة، لأنك صرتي صورة وانعكاس لوجه الله المُنير المشرق، والذي من خلال إنائك الأنثوي يُظهر الله غريزة الأمومة التي تشع مجد خاص بالبذل حتى الموت والتخلي عن حياتها، لأن صليب الرب مزروع في كيانك الذي تقدس في المسيح يسوع الذي جعل العذراء مثالاً لك لتكوني أنتِ حاملة الإله الحي، لذلك أُناشدك أن تظلي في هذا العلو الحلو وتتمسكي به، لأنه منارة تعليم صامت عن حياة التقوى في سرّ الإيمان الحي الذي من الله، لتُعلمي المسكونة كلها كيف تكون الطاعة والخضوع لعمل الله ليظهر مجد الله في كل إنسان يعيش على هذا المثال الحي ...[/FONT]
 
[FONT=&quot]فيا إخوتي الفتيات والأمهات والسيدات، أقبلوا عمل الله في أنوثتكم المُطَهَرَّة بدم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، لتكونوا قادرين - بنعمة الله - على أن تلتصقوا بالمثال العظيم الذي لكم، وهي عذراء الدهور، لتكونوا منارة تقوى في القداسة تعلن مجد الله وعظيم خَلقه أمام العالم كله، لأن العالم اليوم لا يحتاج كلام بل مثال ومناره تهديه لطريق الحياة... فكونوا مقدسين في الحق ملتصقين بالرب الذي هو حياتكم الخاصة آمين[/FONT]​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2012)

> [FONT=&quot]فيا  إخوتي الفتيات والأمهات والسيدات، أقبلوا عمل الله في أنوثتكم  المُطَهَرَّة بدم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، لتكونوا قادرين - بنعمة الله -  على أن تلتصقوا بالمثال العظيم الذي لكم، وهي عذراء الدهور، لتكونوا منارة  تقوى في القداسة تعلن مجد الله وعظيم خَلقه أمام العالم كله، لأن العالم  اليوم لا يحتاج كلام بل مثال ومناره تهديه لطريق الحياة... فكونوا مقدسين  في الحق ملتصقين بالرب الذي هو حياتكم الخاصة آمين



شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
تسلم يدك أخى الحبيب
بركه الرب يسوع معكم​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع رائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
> تسلم يدك أخى الحبيب
> بركه الرب يسوع معكم​



ومعك أيضاً أخي الحبيب في كنيسة الله
كن معافي في برّ ربنا يسوع وروح وداعته آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> موضوع رائع رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ويبارك حياتك أيضاً وبشدة في روح التقوى والقداسة 
التي قصدها الرب حسب مشيئته آمين
​


----------



## Samir poet (6 سبتمبر 2012)

امين امين شكر
ليك استاذى ايمن
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع رائع و مفيد--
 الرب يباركك و يبارك خدمتك و يعمل دائما من خلالك.


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> امين امين شكر
> ليك استاذى ايمن
> ربنا يباركك



ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع رائع رائع و مفيد--
> الرب يباركك و يبارك خدمتك و يعمل دائما من خلالك.



حضورك بالطبع مميز كعادتك يا محبوبة يسوع الحلوة
وصلي دائماً من أجلي، النعمة تملأ حياتك فرح وبهجة دائمة آمين
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع موضوع قوى جدا جدا وفيه معانى رائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويبارك عمل يديك​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع موضوع قوى جدا جدا وفيه معانى رائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويبارك عمل يديك​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*موضوع رائع 
اتمني تكلمنا علي دور المراة في الكنيسة* والخدمة​


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> رائع موضوع قوى جدا جدا وفيه معانى رائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويبارك عمل يديك​



ويُبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب؛ فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً
 كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين​


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> اتمني تكلمنا علي دور المراة في الكنيسة* والخدمة​



بإذن سوع قريب يا جميل، هو الموضوع جاهز في ذهني بس لسه مش كتبت منه حاجة خالص
بس بإذن يسوع اكتبه قريب جداً إن شاء الرب وعشنا، لأن أول لما اخلص موضوع الإنجيل هابقى احاول اكته
فقط صلي من أجلي؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## amgd beshara (6 سبتمبر 2012)

امين 
موضوع جميل جدا يا استاذي الحبيب
رغم اني قريتة كلة بس عايز اقراة تاني اسلوبك في حاجة كدة بتشد
ربنا يباركك
و بضم صوتي لصوت اوريجانوس و في انتظار الموضوع


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> امين
> موضوع جميل جدا يا استاذي الحبيب
> رغم اني قريتة كلة بس عايز اقراة تاني اسلوبك في حاجة كدة بتشد
> ربنا يباركك
> و بضم صوتي لصوت اوريجانوس و في انتظار الموضوع



فقط صلي من أجلي يا جميل علشان اقدر أكتب كل حاجة لأن في حاجات كتير
كتبتها ولسه مش كملت في المنتدى وصعب افتح اي حاجة جديدة الآن
بس صلولي لأقدر أن أنهي كل الموضوعات الفتوحة
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## اليعازر (6 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع "كالعاده"..

بانتظار المزيد..


ربنا يبارك خدمتك.


.


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يخليكم يا إخوتي الأحباء في كنيسة الله
فقط صلوا من أجلي كثيراً جداً، كونوا معافين في روح التقوى وبر الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## girgis2 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

> [FONT=&quot]أيتها  المرأة السعيدة التي تقبلت دعوة الله لها، وايتها الفتاة الحلوة التي  تقدست في طاعة الله بطهارة الروح القدس الذي يعمل في داخلها، أنتِ أيقونة  الله المقدسة، لأنك صرتي صورة وانعكاس لوجه الله المُنير المشرق، والذي من  خلال إنائك الأنثوي يُظهر الله غريزة الأمومة التي تشع مجد خاص بالبذل حتى  الموت والتخلي عن حياتها، لأن صليب الرب مزروع في كيانك الذي تقدس في  المسيح يسوع الذي جعل العذراء مثالاً لك لتكوني أنتِ حاملة الإله الحي،  لذلك أُناشدك أن تظلي في هذا العلو الحلو وتتمسكي به، لأنه منارة تعليم  صامت عن حياة التقوى في سرّ الإيمان الحي الذي من الله، لتُعلمي المسكونة  كلها كيف تكون الطاعة والخضوع لعمل الله ليظهر مجد الله في كل إنسان يعيش  على هذا المثال الحي ...[/FONT]


*
كلام مهم وموضوع رائع أستاذ أيموند

شكرااا للدعوة وللموضوع الهام

ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من كل نعمة والى الأمام في خدمتك الجميلة

*​


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> كلام مهم وموضوع رائع أستاذ أيموند
> 
> شكرااا للدعوة وللموضوع الهام
> ...



ويُبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
ويكثف نعمته في قلبك الحلو
كن معافي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]أيتها  المرأة السعيدة التي تقبلت دعوة الله لها، وايتها الفتاة الحلوة التي  تقدست في طاعة الله بطهارة الروح القدس الذي يعمل في داخلها، أنتِ أيقونة  الله المقدسة، لأنك صرتي صورة وانعكاس لوجه الله المُنير المشرق، والذي من  خلال إنائك الأنثوي يُظهر الله غريزة الأمومة التي تشع مجد خاص بالبذل حتى  الموت والتخلي عن حياتها، لأن صليب الرب مزروع في كيانك الذي تقدس في  المسيح يسوع الذي جعل العذراء مثالاً لك لتكوني أنتِ حاملة الإله الحي،  لذلك أُناشدك أن تظلي في هذا العلو الحلو وتتمسكي به، لأنه منارة تعليم  صامت عن حياة التقوى في سرّ الإيمان الحي الذي من الله، لتُعلمي المسكونة  كلها كيف تكون الطاعة والخضوع لعمل الله ليظهر مجد الله في كل إنسان يعيش  على هذا المثال الحي ...​


بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع اشكرك عليه وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك الجميلة ​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [FONT=&quot]أيتها  المرأة السعيدة التي تقبلت دعوة الله لها، وايتها الفتاة الحلوة التي  تقدست في طاعة الله بطهارة الروح القدس الذي يعمل في داخلها، أنتِ أيقونة  الله المقدسة، لأنك صرتي صورة وانعكاس لوجه الله المُنير المشرق، والذي من  خلال إنائك الأنثوي يُظهر الله غريزة الأمومة التي تشع مجد خاص بالبذل حتى  الموت والتخلي عن حياتها، لأن صليب الرب مزروع في كيانك الذي تقدس في  المسيح يسوع الذي جعل العذراء مثالاً لك لتكوني أنتِ حاملة الإله الحي،  لذلك أُناشدك أن تظلي في هذا العلو الحلو وتتمسكي به، لأنه منارة تعليم  صامت عن حياة التقوى في سرّ الإيمان الحي الذي من الله، لتُعلمي المسكونة  كلها كيف تكون الطاعة والخضوع لعمل الله ليظهر مجد الله في كل إنسان يعيش  على هذا المثال الحي ...​
> 
> 
> بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع اشكرك عليه وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك الجميلة ​[/FONT]



ويبارك حياتك أختي المقدسة في الحق
كوني في ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع هام جداً ومميز جداً استاذ أيمن
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعة​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*رووووووووعه بجد*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2012)

فرحكم الله يا إخوتي بغنى نعمته وفرح الرجاء الحي آمين
​


----------



## Strident (8 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> موضوع جميل



الجميل حضورك الحلو يا محبوب الله الحلو
لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك العزيز
كن معافي في برّ الله وغنى نعمته آمين
​


----------



## Strident (8 سبتمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> الجميل حضورك الحلو يا محبوب الله الحلو
> لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك العزيز
> كن معافي في برّ الله وغنى نعمته آمين
> ​



ايه الكلام الجميل ده؟ تشكر يا امير...

بس تعرف...كلمة "حضورك الحلو" دي رنت معايا في الحضور كمقابل للفصل


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايه الكلام الجميل ده؟ تشكر يا امير...
> 
> بس تعرف...كلمة "حضورك الحلو" دي رنت معايا في الحضور كمقابل للفصل



هههههههههههههههههههههه
هي بصراحة تعبر عن حضورك الجميل وسطنا يا أجمل صديق حلو كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع، النعمة معك دائماً آمين
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*

*حقيقى موضوع أكثر من رآئع
*
شكراً جداً للطرح آلمميز
آلرب يبآرككـ



*.،*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع استاذي ومفيد جدا
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## tamav maria (8 سبتمبر 2012)

طرح مكتمل بجميع جوانبه جعل اقلامنا
تقف عاجزة عن الاضافة
ربنا يبارك لك على هذا الموضوع المفيد والنافع
كل الشكر والتقدير aymonded


----------



## هالة الحب (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يباركك للموضوع الرائع


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فرحكم الله يا إخوتي بلمسات روحه المُحيي
كونوا دائماً معافين في روح التقوى والقداسة آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*بسم الصليب عليك
موضوعك رائع جدا
ومفيد بقوة
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
وتسلم الايادي
ربنا يباركك : )
*


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك اختي العزيزة وصلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (12 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك اخى 

وفى انتظار للمزيد ​


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2012)

فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة معك
​


----------



## candy shop (12 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا وقيم 

كالعاده مواضيغك  كلها مهمه

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه
​


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة في المسيح يسوع
النعمة معك
​


----------

